# Woodland Scenics liquid pigments



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

can these be used to color Sculptamold a dirt color BEFORE mixing it?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I should think it would work with any water soluble miXture. You might want to add some whilst you are mixing to get the intensity you require, but remember it will always dry rather lighter.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I would expect that you would need to use more pigment that way, as much of the pigment would be "wasted" in the inside of the mold.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, it does require more pigment. But if your Sculptamold gets chipped, it doesn't show as badly as a big white spot, either. Powdered tempura paint works really well for this also.


----------

